# Fire Dragon FH



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Picked him up yesterday...5" TL. Imported from malaysia.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice bro, who did you use as a transhipper? I'm going to assume shipping to USA was free, right?


----------



## tjw.08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats a beautiful fish! how can i get one?


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Boston_Guapote said:


> very nice bro, who did you use as a transhipper? I'm going to assume shipping to USA was free, right?


Thanks!
One of the LFS's in my area took care of the transaction, so I dont know all the specs.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

tjw.08 said:


> Thats a beautiful fish! how can i get one?


off of a flowerhorn selling site for 200 bux 

nice flowerhorn


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> tjw.08 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a beautiful fish! how can i get one?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

I forgot to update this  He is 6" in these pics from 4/2/09 - will have another update soon. :thumb:


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Gotta love the flowerhorns,I now have 3 from 7",3",2".Your's is a beauty :thumb:


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a nice looking FH. :thumb:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Great fish- I like the way the green on his head kind of creates a mask. Nice coloration-rather aesthetically pleasing fish indeed.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful!!! :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looking really good, just remember, feed lots of bloodworms, and weekly 30% water changes. at 6" feed a cube every night, his nuchal hump (or _kok_) should get very good sized.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

homerl said:


> Gotta love the flowerhorns,I now have 3 from 7",3",2".Your's is a beauty :thumb:


I agree....you gotta love FH. Your is gorgeous, love the deep red and nice kok too.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

lil mama said:


> Your is gorgeous, love the deep red and nice kok too.


Lil mama's getting frisky. I was gonna say something about the size of his kok but you beat me to it.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

illy-d said:


> Lil mama's getting frisky. I was gonna say something about the size of his kok but you beat me to it.


 :lol:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

New pics from today. I did not measure him this time but I'll guess he is 7" now.

*Enjoy*


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He is just gorgeous   :drooling:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

A truly beautiful fish. Something to rub in the faces of the Hybrid Haters (yup, even i cant deny its amazing)


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

